
Measuring Productivity In Software Development Teams  - ohjeez
http://www.targetprocess.com/blog/2014/04/measuring-productivity-in-software-development-teams.html
======
jata_nido
It also depends who is measuring the productivity. Shareholders naturally want
to see something tangible. On the contrary developer teams can be satisfied
with completing a backend which cannot be seen by outsiders.

